

Python's Functional Training Wheels - ithayer
http://thecomputersarewinning.com/post/pythons-functional-training-wheels

======
goldmab
I disagree with map/filter/reduce being "key" in Python. I've been writing
Python for a long time and I never use them. Comprehensions are more pythonic
than map+filter, and reduce just doesn't come up. Here's Guido explaining why
he wanted to move all three functions out of builtins in Python 3:

<http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=98196>

~~~
ithayer
My intent there was not to say that they are key in python, but rather in more
functional languages.

Yet another reason I worry that Python 3 may fracture the community...

~~~
goldmab
Reduce got banished to functools, but map and filter are still around. So
people can process collections using the lispy style if they like. I just hope
they realize that it's only a difference in style.

